# Mold, sugar, or...?



## FriarWhently (May 3, 2010)

So I went by a B&M that I haven't been to before, and they happened to have some bulk Penzance. Having never tried it before and seeing as how hard it is to come by, I jumped on it. I get it home and I notice flecks of white on all the flakes. It's pretty evenly distributed on all of them, so I'm thinking it might not be mold. But I figured I should defer to those more knowledgeable than myself. What do you think?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

It's mysterious stuff but normal/ok on Penzance, Full Virginia Flake and many other pipe tobaks. *Here is the same thing* on it's cousin Stonehaven. Puff on.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yup. Perfectly normal. Plus it's a good indication of age.

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My first thought was mold on my FVF.
*Lucky for me it ain't.* :chk


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

That's some fine looking FVF ya got there Hermit.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> That's some fine looking FVF ya got there Hermit.


It was jarred for a year and a half.
My first thought was, Rats! Mold!!
It is very damp so I assumed the worst.
Sure is tasty!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You're killing me! Okay, we know it's coming back now for sure, right? I mean, I can go ahead and pop a tin of FVF without worry, right?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> It was jarred for a year and a half.
> My first thought was, Rats! Mold!!
> It is very damp so I assumed the worst.
> Sure is tasty!


I recently opened a jar of Stonehaven from October & I thought the same thing. Pretty sure it's fine though since it smells fine. We'll see.



MarkC said:


> You're killing me! Okay, we know it's coming back now for sure, right? I mean, I can go ahead and pop a tin of FVF without worry, right?


Suuuuuuuure it is.

I believe this is FVF as well:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Remember, mold appears "fuzzy" with lil hairs while the "good stuff" is shiny and flat and won't rub off. Even with mold - since it's going to be burned (disinfected) in any case, I'm shameless and would probably smoke it anyways :mischief:


----------



## Maduro Man_WCP (Jun 15, 2010)

on cigars it is called bloom. it is the oils of the tobacco crystalizing.

it is deadly poison and you need to send all of it to me for disposal asap... 







enjoy it, and know pipe smokers will get in fist fights over cigars with it on....


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wondering, how often would pipe tobacco actually become moldy as most pipe smokers prefer their tobacco on the drier side and for the fact that most pipe tobaccos are cased


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

YourNoob said:


> Just wondering, how often would pipe tobacco actually become moldy as most pipe smokers prefer their tobacco on the drier side and for the fact that most pipe tobaccos are cased


Ultramag had a case of it not long ago, it's somewhat rare though. Usually it happens when you put tobacco in an un-sanitzed container, or it's way to moist.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I had noticed this also in the thread Dan posted above. Like many I thought it was mold. Great to hear it's just taking it coarse in maturing.


----------

